# Do I need a Tax ID # in Texas



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I am trying to find out from people who already know, if I will need a Tax ID number to sell my soaps in stores and online here in Texas. I am hoping to open my online store in January and I have a couple of local stores here in town that are looking at some samples now and hopefully will carry a few of my soaps by the end of the month or January.

I have been told that I don't need one, to just keep up with every thing to file with my taxes, so would love some advice from those that are already doing it. Thanks.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well it depends. Selling retail you have to file sales tax. If someone from Texas orders from you online you have to charge them sales tax and then file it quarterly. In order to buy wholesale from some companies I have to provide my sales tax # so they don't have to charge me sales tax.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, we live in the same town, ok outside of town. I didn't realize anyone else in the immediate area had dairy goats.
That does help me, thanks for your answer. I knew that if I sold retail I would have to file sales tax, but my 'tax person' told me I would only have to do it when we file yearly and I thought it was more often than that, she was going to research it more for me, but I figured I would get a quicker answer from someone who already sells retail.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It takes about 30 minutes and a few days to get one online.. www.irs.gov

In Texas it's called and employer ID number, and yes you want one, mostly because as you grow you not only have to pay tax if you take anything other than cash or paypal, but you don't want to pay tax on wholesale items which includes bulk purchases of scent, oils, lye etc.. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

K-Ro said:


> Wow, we live in the same town, ok outside of town. I didn't realize anyone else in the immediate area had dairy goats.
> That does help me, thanks for your answer. I knew that if I sold retail I would have to file sales tax, but my 'tax person' told me I would only have to do it when we file yearly and I thought it was more often than that, she was going to research it more for me, but I figured I would get a quicker answer from someone who already sells retail.


I also make and sell goat milk products. I raise LaManchas and Saanens and have had dairy goats for over 25 years although I have only lived in this area for the past 10 years. I am 11 miles East of Giddings.

Here is the website to sign up for a tax # online. http://www.window.state.tx.us/taxinfo/sales/

By the way, I am very aware that you are in the area because I keep up with my competition. :biggrin That is meant in a nice way. Good luck with your venture. If you have been selling soap without collecting sales tax, I would immediately take care of that. Or remove anything from my website that mentioned buying products until the tax # was received. You never know how bored the tax office is and they can find out a lot of info from the Interent about a business with no Tax #. Just friendly advice since I attended a show recently where the sales tax people showed up and swooped down on people that were suspect. There are a lot of people it seems that are unaware of the consequences of selling without collecting sales tax or were behind in their payments. 
They had two people on my aisle on their list. Embarrasing if nothing more. 
I would be a little concerned about a "tax" person that didn't know you had to pay sales tax quarterly. I file mine online and it is quick and easy.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you both so much for your help with this. 

I have filled out the online forms and faxed in my info. I haven't sold any here in Texas yet, so I guess that is a good thing :lol


----------

